# welche Pc spiele kann man zu zweot an einem rechner spielen?



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (4. Februar 2012)

moin leute, ich wollte mal fragen,welche games man auf dem Pc zu zweit zocken kann.

ich kenne nur Pro Evo und street fighter.
kennt ihr noch mehr games?


----------



## Crenshaw (4. Februar 2012)

Naja insgesamt Fifa etc 

Und es gibt auch viele ältere die man mit Splitscreen spielen kann..


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Februar 2012)

Die LEGO-Spiele wie LEGO Star Wars, LEGO Batman, ..., Split Second(wo bei diese einfach nur schlecht portiert wurde. Es laggt mit meiner 6950 auf niedrigen Details...) und Seroius Sam 3 BFE.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## MezZo_Mix (4. Februar 2012)

Left 4 dead 2 mit paar Consolen commends


----------



## mmayr (4. Februar 2012)

Bombermaaaan


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Februar 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Left 4 dead 2 mit paar Consolen commends


 Kannst mir ein Tutorial verlinken? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## turbosnake (4. Februar 2012)

Trackmania United Forever ist ein Funracer.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (4. Februar 2012)

ok dirt 3 scheint auch zu gehen.
habt ihr noch mehr vorschläge?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (11. Februar 2012)

Hier ein Tut.. Left 4 dead 2 Split Screen


----------



## EyeHaveYou (13. Februar 2012)

Worms geht auch zu zweit am Rechner.


----------



## aloha84 (13. Februar 2012)

Trine 1 + 2
Tip: Trine 2 Special Edition Trine 2: Amazon.de: Games ist inkl. dem ersten Teil!


----------



## Rolk (13. Februar 2012)

Hat Rage nicht auch einen Splitscreenmodus?


----------



## daniel05 (17. Februar 2012)

BlobVolley und BlobFootball... oder Tetris ^^


----------

